

Report: Tesla Model S Update Disables Air Suspension Lowering At Highway Speed - codex
http://insideevs.com/report-new-tesla-model-s-update-disables-air-suspension-lowering-at-highway-speed/

======
lylebarrere
Another example of why all previous versions of software should be made
available to customers.

~~~
randartie
Not if it is a potential safety issue though right?

